# Melrose Summer 2016 (July 23)



## cubingandjazz (May 25, 2016)

https://www.cubingusa.com/MelroseSummer2016/index.php

Events:
2x2 (2 Rounds)
3x3 (3 Rounds)
4x4 (1 Round)
5x5 (1 Round)
6x6 (1 Round)
3x3 One Handed (1 Round)
3x3 Blindfolded (1 Round)
Pyraminx (2 Rounds)

Please note that this competition has a strict 80 competitor cap. All competitors must register and pay online by July 9 at 11:59 PM EDT. We are unable to issue refunds.

Note that JP Bulman is organizing this competition and I am delegating it. This competition will be a great chance to get some final official solves in before U.S. Nationals for those who are attending (U.S. Nationals is the next weekend)!

Hope to see you there!


----------

